# Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni and Mérida passed the CGC test yesterday. 

Zamboni has decided that as a senior member of this board, it would be nice if she were an example to the more youthful members. Therefore, at 16 years old (well, one week away from her 16th birthday), she earned her CGC yesterday. 

Hey Zamboni, Great Job! Give me five!











Not to be outdone, Mérida, who just turned one last week, passed as well. 

Put it there, Mer!









Rest assured, regardless of her public demeanor, Meri remains a wild child at home.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww Bless their little hearts!!!







They are so cute!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

YAY!!! how exciting!!!!!

i'm so proud of them, maybe they can give my little anxious whiner boy some tips so that he can pass









good job girls! (and mom)


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Way to go Zamboni and Meri!!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Congrats! Way to go!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

That's great!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a wonderful accomplishment - congrats!!! Zamboni - you're somethin' pretty special...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*








Way to go Zamboni and Meri!!!









You two need to make sure you tell Mom "You done good!"


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Congratulations Boni and Mérida!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Way to go girls!









Love the high five pics. Boni is like, All right, all right, I'll do that again.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

After all she has been through Z earned that CGC!!! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

This is wonderful to hear! Big Congrats!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWay to go girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, She wasn't in the mood to give 10.

She was feeling cheap, I guess.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Congrats to the girls, and "Zamboni"?







I love it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Well, duh, of course they are! Look at those royal little girls. 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! They are so cute. 

Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Awesome - you GO girls!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Congratulations to both, and to you too!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Zamboni & Meri are Canine Good Citizens! (n-GSd)*

Good job you should be proud!


----------

